

Ask HN: What is the most secure way to thwart NSA surveillance? - trevoragilbert

With the endless wave of NSA surveillance covering just about every type of communication, is there a system that someone could use to communicate securely without dropping all major applications?<p>For example: use encrypted personal VPN, encrypt all text in Gmail, etc.
======
DonCarlitos
In the medical informatics field, where privacy is a federal mandate with
significant penalties attached, a lot of work is being done with trust-based
secure email gateways to popular email platforms like gmail & yahoo. One
company I know of, and am not affiliated with, is called iMedicor. Hoping this
thread gets a lot of great responses, starting off with this small offering.

~~~
DonCarlitos
Then again, this just went up on Kickstarter recently
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/857935876/privus-
fully-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/857935876/privus-fully-
encrypted-email-chat-and-texting-made)

------
spindritf
GnuPG for e-mail, OTR for IM, RedPhone for calls, TextSecure for, well, texts,
SSL for everything. Tails is pretty good for annonymous browsing, supposedly
adds "severe misery" to invigilation attempts.

The tools are there. Most people simply don't care.

